# Hypothetical Setup



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Need some hypothetical help here....just day dreaming. 

I have a more or less standard AVR with pre-outs. I want to run three main speakers full range with individual amps. I have three more or less standard sealed bookshelf speakers with 5" mid-woofer and a tweeter. I have three 10" passive woofers in sealed cabinets. I have three behringer A500 amps.

I want to run a pre-out for each channel from the AVR through a crossover to the two channels of an A500 and power the bookshelf separate from the woofer. Put the bookshelf on top of the woofer cabinet and you have the stated goal.

The question: what does one use for the crossover? 

Option 1: Behringer DCX2496
Pros:Extremely flexible functionality.
Cons:Complexity of Setup, Cost, Voltage Compatibility from Pre-Out

Option 2: Behringer DCX2496 + Two Art CleanBox
Pros:Extremely flexible funtionality.
Cons:Complexity of Setup, More Cost.

Option 3: Two Behringer CX2310 
Pros: Simple Setup, A Bit More Affordable
Cons: Voltage Compatibility from Pre-Out

Option 4: Two Behringer CX2310 + Two Art CleanBox
Pros: Simple Setup
Cons: More Cost

Option 5: Two Automotive Crossovers example: Kicker KX2
Pros: Simple Setup, More Affordable
Cons: None I can tell.

Fire away any opinions or other suggested solutions. Thanks!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Matt,

A couple days and no love here huh? I think I'm going to move this to speaker building, and see if you have better luck there.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

No kidding. Thanks!


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I see no reason to purchase anything but the DCX2496, with proper use the unit will flawlessly act as a crossover and if needed as a equalizer as well along side many other functions. While the CX2310 is a possibly alternative it will not be as versatile as the DCX2496. As far as the clean box units go I would skip them for now, just solder up some XLR to RCA cables and see if you have any ground loops issues, if you do think about getting one or the Behringer alternative (they recently released hum destroyer or converter I can't quite remember).


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Another vote for the DCX2496 only. It does cost a little bit more than the other AC, but not by a whole lot, and you get a lot more functionality with the DCX2496.

And I agree, I think that should do everything you'd be looking for.

JCD


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I used the Behringer DEQ24/96 back when I built a pair of speakers. The design was similar to what your trying to accomplish. It utilized a separate MTM Module with custom external x-over, sitting atop a Powered Bass Module.

The Behringer DCX24/96 was the next choice when I was decideding to go "active". It really has the best specs of the bunch you mentioned. 

I'd choose the Behringer DCX 24/96 based mostly on price to performance along with the ability to manipulate channels levels, gains, delays, etc., individually.


----------

